# Replacement Lenses for 758 "Sam"



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello:
New Member here; 1st post. Have tried everywhere to get original-lenses
for 758;Sam the Semphore. All replacements lenses are not close to
the originals. They are all too transperant (can see through them) and
give off a "washed out color". Have tried all the normal places like
ebay/portlines/RG with no luck. Called Lionel for possible replacements
for new Lionel Sam and they don't have. Tried Z-Stuff and have no
luck with that company cooperating. Any Idea's?? Thanks; Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

My idea would have been Port Lines, but you already mentioned them. You try 'Triple S' yet? Cannot think of any others. Other suggestion would be to find a basket case Sam with good flag/lenses and use it/them.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> My idea would have been Port Lines, but you already mentioned them. You try 'Triple S' yet? Cannot think of any others. Other suggestion would be to find a basket case Sam with good flag/lenses and use it/them.


Don:
Thanks for the response. Will call "triple S" but I'm sure they use the
same "stock" as the others. Lookin for a basket case Sam with good
green original lense would be extremely rare. Almost all Sam Lenses
have been ruined by the full 15V+ applied to them. Only reduced voltage
will eliminate the problem. Some of the ebay suppliers ack. the problem
and indicate they will look for less transperent stock. Will continue to
look. Thanks; Larry:thumbsup:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

You already have the "too transparent" ones? Maybe some paint would work - Testors has a candy green, and I know the RC folks spray a lot of translucent paint, perhaps they have a good match if the testors isn't to your liking.

maybe that helps.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> You already have the "too transparent" ones? Maybe some paint would work - Testors has a candy green, and I know the RC folks spray a lot of translucent paint, perhaps they have a good match if the testors isn't to your liking.
> 
> maybe that helps.


The New Guy

Thanks for the response. AFA painting I have tried that w/o any luck.
It seems the paint can not stand any type of heat w/o giving up some
color characteristics. This is even with lower voltage. Will keep on looking
and hopefully something will come up with the correct type of stock. Thanks; Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I know the Sam uses a much different bulb than other items, not sure if it's space that requires the special bulb or voltage, or something else. Do you have the correct bulb in it?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I know the Sam uses a much different bulb than other items, not sure if it's space that requires the special bulb or voltage, or something else. Do you have the correct bulb in it?


Nuttin But Flyer:

Yes the correct bulb is in it. Space requires a small bulb and nowhere for
the heat to dissapate. I have called all known vendors to see if they got or
can get a "LED" cool running bulb and all tell me not available.FYI Thanks;
Larry P.S. Very poor design from AC Gilbert; perhaps they should have 
given a warning in the instructions to turn down the voltage. IMHO


----------

